# Rangers Looking to Sign Jabaa the Hutt



## TowinKarz (Feb 5, 2018)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/ml...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


Everything IS bigger in Texas.....

LOL - "20 years experience" 

Yeah, that's good for an engineer, BAD for a pitcher.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 5, 2018)

TowinKarz said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/ml...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark
> 
> 
> Everything IS bigger in Texas.....
> ...



His surname is Colon...

Ironic as this is also full of shit.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Feb 5, 2018)

Oh, those Rangers. I thought is was going to be about an obese hockey goalie.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 5, 2018)

dunbrine47 said:


> Oh, those Rangers. I thought is was going to be about an obese hockey goalie.



I thought it was going to be about a violent drunk Scot.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Feb 5, 2018)

Bartolo Colon is unironically my favorite baseball player.


----------



## Army Burger (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 5, 2018)

TowinKarz said:


> Everything IS bigger in Texas.....


What did you say about Texas?


----------



## Lipitor (Feb 11, 2018)

Is Bartolo Colon that guy who flies back to Venuzeula every post season to have his arm rebuilt by injecting it with all sorts of doped up stem cellls?


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 17, 2018)

Babe Ruth, Prince Fielder etc... he's huge but some people in baseball players can pull it off.


----------



## TowinKarz (Apr 15, 2018)

I take it all back, he had a no-no bid into the 8th tonight...... the Baseball Gods did not take kindly to my jesting.


----------

